# Puffer List



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

I will steal the glory from Johnny and restart the list!

Petland Surrey has Auriglobus Silus or Modestus - Bronze Puffer / Golden Puffer and GSPs.

Fraser Aquarium has Red Tail Red Eye Puffer, Red Eye Puffer, Dwarf Puffer, Green Spotted Puffer.

IPU has Fahakas

Rogers has Dwarf Puffer

King Ed has South American Puffers

I have an Arrowhead for sale.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

If anyone travels to Chilliwack.. The Animal House has some Figure 8 Puffers..


----------



## pinkjello (Apr 21, 2010)

IPU has a ton of pea puffers..


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Ben & I are selling our South American Puffers


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Petland Surrey has Auriglobus Silus or Modestus - Bronze Puffer / Golden Puffer and GSPs. .....which petland??


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

what LOL...............


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

?? i want to know which Petland in surrey has these?? there is 2 Petlands in surrey


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

I think that there is only 1 Petland in Surrey, no?

Anyways the one that is almost in Langely ...


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

darb said:


> I think that there is only 1 Petland in Surrey, no?
> 
> Anyways the one that is almost in Langely ...


ok perfect! thanks man!


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

darb said:


> I think that there is only 1 Petland in Surrey, no?
> 
> Anyways the one that is almost in Langely ...


There are two petlands. One in grandveiw near the walmart.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

it petsmart not petland unless they just changed there name


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> it petsmart not petland unless they just changed there name


No it is petland. It has always been petland. I know because I work there.


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

Fantasy Aquatic has GSPs which are mislabelled as F8s


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

anything new seen over the weekend??


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

snow said:


> No it is petland. It has always been petland. I know because I work there.


well people are talking about petland on Grandview hwy by wall mart . well im pretty sure that is petsmart because i got a card there .


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

Island Pets has:

Congo Puffers - T. miurus
Figure 8 Puffers - T. biocellatus
Ocellated Puffers - T. cutcutia


Aquariums West has - Dwarf Puffers


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Ocellated Puffers - T. cutcutia ... these dudes are pretty cool! im picking up 2 of them after work or later this week ... now I just need another tank..apparently cant have more then 1 together *thumbs down*


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

cool man . right arm dude


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

right arm brother, right arm!


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

also:

small Fahaka and tank: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=950

12 inch Fahaka: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=553


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

ben_mbu said:


> Ocellated Puffers - T. cutcutia ... these dudes are pretty cool! im picking up 2 of them after work or later this week ... now I just need another tank..apparently cant have more then 1 together *thumbs down*


yes, SAPs and dwarfs when properly sexed (M:F:F) are the only assured safe in groups puffers.


----------



## sascrx88 (Apr 28, 2010)

anyone seen SAP's around this week?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

sascrx88 said:


> anyone seen SAP's around this week?


island pets in BBY should still have some @ 9.99...


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

ben_mbu said:


> island pets in BBY should still have some @ 9.99...


and in Richmond


----------



## sascrx88 (Apr 28, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> and in Richmond


thanks for the quick replies i'll go there after work


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

cool thing is too there little babys


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

I was at Fraser Aquariums today & they had some cool looking Puffers that I'd never seen before. Can't remember the name though ...something like Togidoku?


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Pamela said:


> I was at Fraser Aquariums today & they had some cool looking Puffers that I'd never seen before. Can't remember the name though ...something like Togidoku?


they were some weird name butt they were fugu and there brackish


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks, the fugus (Takifugu) range from 6 to 30 inches depending on the species and start out brackish and go to full marine at maturity.

too much of a puffer for me ...


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

ya for sure . i would say this puffer should be for very exp puffer guy and they should not be for sale .
just my two cents


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

JFT, did Oliver ever get those items in that we discussed?


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

no ive been bugging and bugging hes like soon man soon


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

aqubid had Tetraodon duboisi, Duboisi Puffer for sale last week 
and gary from westpox had Tetraodon baileyi, Hairy Puffer for sale


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

yah, I am thinking that was Toyin from Rebooth Aquatics with the Duboisi. I was in contact with him a few months ago and he wanted something like $100 freight and $150 for a permit to fly it here. I have had other people they can fly a fish from the US to Vancouver for around $60. For that much, I would jump on it.

The baileyi from Grey is a little bigger than I prefer. The smaller fish adapt much better to life in the aquarium and again shipping for the 1 fish is going to cost alot, especially when it should sooner or later turn up in town ...


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

here we go, Tokihugu ocellatus:


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

Aqua Exotic has three "Redeye Puffers" in need of some TLC.

They appear to be Tetraodon leiurus, actually there may be a second species, but I could not get a good look at it.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

darb said:


> Aqua Exotic has three "Redeye Puffers" in need of some TLC.
> 
> They appear to be Tetraodon leiurus, actually there may be a second species, but I could not get a good look at it.


have you been to fraser lately , they have a ton of puffers , all types


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

no, not since last week. I will check them out, thanks!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

darb, let me know if they have a humpback or dragon puffer otherwise known as a Palembang


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

no, sorry no Palembangs spotted, but here are a couple shots of someone with some extras:



















on a positive note, if you look long and hard and probably pay big $$, they come in red also:


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

darn,
IPU had some a long time ago. you should see the palembang my co-worker has here @ my work. The cutest & fattest i have ever seen.


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

yes, I have one, it is one of my favourites.

I got mine at Petland in Surrey, Jenny at Aquariums West had availability on them several months ago, but if you wait, they will come, sooner or later ...


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

whats around for puffers


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

looking for a dwarf puffer, which LFS has the nicest stock atm? preferably close to van i live in kerrisdale


----------



## sascrx88 (Apr 28, 2010)

i was looking for some south american puffers a little while back but then went on vacation and when i came back the LFS was all out. anyone seen any around lately? thanks


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

any palembangs out there????? aka dragon puffer/humpback puffer/pignose puffer


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

whats out there and any sap around


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking for South American Puffers


----------



## SnailPuffer (Jun 19, 2010)

Big Al in Richmond has some Figure 8's too 

I'm looking into getting some actually... does anyone know if Figure 8's are freshwater or brackish water or are they freshwater when they are small and become brackish when they become an adult? Thanks!


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

haven't seen any SAPs since Canadian Aquatics and IPU had them in .... you may have to wait a while.

to the best of my knowledge F8s are primarily found in freshwater in their native habitat but it is commonly "said" that they do better in low end brackish water. low end brackish is actually a more stable environment to maintain anyways so if you are going for a species only tank it is worthy of serious consideration. the only added expenses are ideally an aragonite substrate, a $10 hydrometer and about 1/4 cup of marine salt per 5 gallons for your water changes.


----------



## SnailPuffer (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks darb! I'm looking in to getting three Figure 8's but the internet said that they do better with two females and one male.... the problem is.... can't tell whether they are male or female.... >< Is there anyway or anywhere I can get two females and 1 male? >< and the tank will be a species tank...

I have three DPs right now and got one hong kong pleco and two cory catfishes...they've been living happily together for months now... are there any type of fishes or tankmates good with Figure 8's for cleaning up the left over food?

Thanks!


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

I think that the FF:M ratio only applies to dwarf puffers because F8s will get territorial and you will need a fair sized tank to hold three of them.

on another note, I went to IPU Richmond to check out what was suggested in another thread to be Ceylon Puffers. I haven't seen a Ceylon Puffer in person, but am not 100% convinced that they are Ceylon Puffers. It is very hard to tell because you pretty much have to lay on your belly to get a good look and they were hiding behind a piece of wood and they are so dark from being stressed that it is hard to make out their colouration and patterns. From what I could make out though, I am suspecting that they could be Tetraodon leiurus, but am not going to back that with any money.


----------



## jam (Apr 28, 2010)

the figure 8s at ipu (big als) burnaby are the small puffers 2"s, the bigger puffers listed as figure 8 the 3 inchers are ceylons for sure but i think they mite have listed them as ceylons now.............. all figure 8s ive owned were super fin nippers and had them in my 120 gal so like darb said decent sized tank and u need lots of hiding spot and stuff to break sight lines


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Ceylon Puffers are these at Richmond and are they fresh water and are they 10$


----------



## jam (Apr 28, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> Ceylon Puffers are these at Richmond and are they fresh water and are they 10$


ummm not sure if there at the richmond store to but they are at the burnaby store. there high end brackish to full marine there alot like green spotted puffers. i think there 30 dollars.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

SAP's are @ IPU in Coquitlam..
came in last night apparently..


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

sweet.........................


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

can anyone tell me where IPU coquitlam is and whether or not they still have south american puffers?


----------

